# Can you use a prepaid Visa for your Uber driver account?



## BMG19 (Sep 8, 2017)

For the instant pay deposits..


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not sure but uber is pushing their own debit card that should help you


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

No. 

I tried with the 7-11 MasterCard, printed in my name. Only a bank card -- and not all banks even, from what support explained just last week.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, I have a Walmart Moneycard prepaid Visa linked to my driver account. Most of my Instant Pay transfers go there. Green Dot is the issuing bank - same as the Uber GoBank card - there is never any delay with the funds.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

SJCorolla said:


> Yes, I have a Walmart Moneycard prepaid Visa linked to my driver account. Most of my Instant Pay transfers go there. Green Dot is the issuing bank - same as the Uber GoBank card - there is never any delay with the funds.


Good to know about the Walmart card!

I normally use the Uber GoBank debit card or my regular bank, but had temporary trouble with the GoBank card last week due to my unusual first name, so tried my 7-11 NetSpend MasterCard. The 7-11 MasterCard would not allow Instant Pay, and the customer service rep at GoBank confirmed it won't.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

This may be a dumb question but why not just get a checking account with a debit card?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> This may be a dumb question but why not just get a checking account with a debit card?


Some people owe money to a major bank checking account or owe money to multiple checking accounts across a number of banks, and other banks can "soft" pull that information to see if you owe other banks funds and use that risk to decline your business, so some people go the prepaid and load route

That's may not be the case here but it's the most-likely case. With the fees, limits, and terms associated with prepaid cards that don't have your name on them I don't see any other reason to want to even do that unless you owe another bank money


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BMG19 said:


> For the instant pay deposits..


Not the prepaid debit cards that come preloaded with certain denominations like $25/$50/$100.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> This may be a dumb question but why not just get a checking account with a debit card?


_"It's a ghetto thang"_.....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe it is an issue with getting a free checkimg account


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Maybe it is an issue with getting a free checkimg account


All my accounts require a savings account with at least $500 I think to get free checking


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

BBVA has a lax credit check


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Some people owe money to a major bank checking account or owe money to multiple checking accounts across a number of banks, and other banks can "soft" pull that information to see if you owe other banks funds and use that risk to decline your business, so some people go the prepaid and load route
> 
> That's may not be the case here but it's the most-likely case. With the fees, limits, and terms associated with prepaid cards that don't have your name on them I don't see any other reason to want to even do that unless you owe another bank money


...so what youre saying is Adulting is Hard?


----------

